# Vapour barrier



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

Drilled a hole in garage wall/boarding. Its an outside wall on New Build. I went a bit too far and caught vapour barrier and nicked it. Will this be ok or does it need a repair ?


----------



## OldShep (16 Dec 2020)

I wouldnt worry and I’d be very surprised if it’s the only bit that has a nick in. I had to puncture mine for every wire feed to socket.


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

OldShep said:


> I wouldnt worry and I’d be very surprised if it’s the only bit that has a nick in. I had to puncture mine for every wire feed to socket.


It was a stupid error on my part. I thought wall was just boarded over brick so drill through wood into brick and put clug on wall for bine mount. It wasnt so ended up having to use Grip its to hold it as they need Raw plug and into batton or brick


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

Thought this would be about vapour barrier clothing for cold conditions.


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Thought this would be about vapour barrier clothing for cold conditions.


Sorry


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

probably fine but 1st thought was using a tiny bit of that expanding foam insulation that comes in a can with a straw. insert straw in hole where the puncture is & give it a tiny shot, just the tiniest of shots. that stuff can be messy. at least then you will have made an effort & will sleep at night


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> probably fine but 1st thought was using a tiny bit of that expanding foam insulation that comes in a can with a straw. insert straw in hole where the puncture is & give it a tiny shot, just the tiniest of shots. that stuff can be messy. at least then you will have made an effort & will sleep at night


I never thought of that. Would need to go get some and remove clug from wall. I will go with the ‘it will be fine’ and drink a beer to help with sleep


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

Tripster said:


> will go with the ‘it will be fine’ and drink a beer to help with sleep


a far better plan!


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

Garage is boarded out, plyboard x2 sheets on batons then gap and vapour barrier. Whats best way to mount stuff to this when I need something able to take some weight ? I put Rawplugs in and they just spin and screw wont tighten up, grip its are better on plasterboard not wood and just a couple of screws is not sufficient


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Dec 2020)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-...vf2o0S8CPuIvS5jJuRhoCp0cQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds something like this? I believe this type of fixing splays out into a star shape and grips the back of the plasterboard or plywood?

This video shows the screw in the wall.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LZqCZfdvhbg


----------



## Bazzer (16 Dec 2020)

Or you can get sprung toggles like these. They come in different sizes.
The main disadvantage of them is once they go through into the cavity, that's it. If you have to loosen the screw completely, the toggle drops so you need a new one.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Dec 2020)

Bazzer said:


> Or you can get sprung toggles like these. They come in different sizes.
> The main disadvantage of them is once they go through into the cavity, that's it. If you have to loosen the screw completely, the toggle drops so you need a new one.



I believe the reusable version of spring clips is these?
https://www.screwfix.com/p/gripit-p...7F_BX5H4AJQbwjKYrhBoCjKYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Bazzer (16 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I believe the reusable version of spring clips is these?
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/gripit-p...7F_BX5H4AJQbwjKYrhBoCjKYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Not seen those before. 👍


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> I believe the reusable version of spring clips is these?
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/gripit-p...7F_BX5H4AJQbwjKYrhBoCjKYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Brilliant on plasterboard, I used them to mount pictures, tv, all sorts and even have a little undercutting tool for double thickness plasterboard to allow wings to open. Not good for plyboard as when you tap them in they have four grooves on front face that cut into plaster. I think an old fella designed them in his garage, when on dragons den and got funding then gave the company and idea to his grandson as he never wanted the cash just to leave something for his grandson


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

find the wooden studs & drill into them. sometimes ppl will mount a board to the wall using the studs, then mount stuff to that board


----------



## Tripster (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> find the wooden studs & drill into them. sometimes ppl will mount a board to the wall using the studs, then mount stuff to that board


Before I called it a day tonight I used the screws in the boards and assumed they where the stud wall.....too thin for the clug screws. Can get one in the stud and the other misses. Maximum depth is 40mm before hitting vapour barrier. Found some Rawplugs used for cavities and hollow doors that think will do the trick. It’s only holding a MTB after all


----------



## newts (16 Dec 2020)

Vertical battens should be at 600/400mm centres.
fischer duopower https://www.fischer.co.uk/en-gb/products/innovations/duo-line/duopower
Is a excellent fixing with good load capacity, available from screwfix/toolstation.


----------



## Tripster (17 Dec 2020)

newts said:


> Vertical battens should be at 600/400mm centres.
> fischer duopower https://www.fischer.co.uk/en-gb/products/innovations/duo-line/duopower
> Is a excellent fixing with good load capacity, available from screwfix/toolstation.


Used these today, excellent worked a treat


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2020)

Tripster said:


> Used these today, excellent worked a treat


theres an Ebike missing from that collection lol


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> theres an Ebike missing from that collection lol



No there isn't.... who needs one !


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2020)

Another rather 'posh' garage. Mine is single skin detached brick construction, so no issues drilling into the brick !


----------



## jowwy (18 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> No there isn't.... who needs one !


every body needs one....but may not want one lol


----------



## Tripster (18 Dec 2020)

After years of having water leak into garage, canal flood down into one. Damp, everything, even new motorbike had mould and rust appearing it was so damp. I decided to move to a house with integral garage. Takes forever to sort as once I put in racking and wall mounts the wife dumps more shoot and mess that never gets moved


----------



## Tripster (18 Dec 2020)

jowwy said:


> theres an Ebike missing from that collection lol


Just bought a Mason which is hiding behind motorbike and locked to his stand, skint so no ebike for me


----------

